# Epic music to ride to?



## Mulefeather (Feb 22, 2014)

I just happened upon a group called Two Steps From Hell that basically specializes in epic music. I keep dreaming up a freestyle routine to "Flight Of The Silverbird", because it builds to these amazing swells of awesomeness, and suddenly you're climbing mountains, slaying dragons, and fighting evil!


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I personally like to listen to epic big soundtracks from Hans Zimmer or John Williams like gladiator or Avatar. I love riding to various world music. Rodrigo y Gabriella are always favorites.


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

@Dehda01 LOVE Rodrigo y Gabriela! Thats such a good one for riding, hadn't thought of that!!


----------



## gingerscout (Jan 18, 2012)

full moon sonata arctica


----------



## NavigatorsMom (Jan 9, 2012)

When I ride I listen to just about anything that I like. I have a playlist made up of music that makes me happy, and it ranges from pop to classic rock to country to movie scores! It's got a lot of variety but most of it is energetic and upbeat, which I find makes for good riding music. 

Specifically, I would love to do a freestyle to music from How to Train Your Dragon. That music is so epic! I also think it would be fun to do a freestyle to Fall Out Boy's music - quite a bit different than what's traditional though!


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

So happy to find this thread. I am with you @*Luce73* , I love having music while riding, particularly while stuck in the indoor. My current favorites:



















 (This gets a little annoying because it plays the same song on a _3-hour_ loop- but if you're trying to practice a certain sequence, it's fabulous! :wink

Some listeners may not like the language in this one, so no youtube: https://itunes.apple.com/us/album/mtv-unplugged-jay-z-live/id415767

And just because I would love to be able to teleport into riding this freestyle (and don't get me wrong, in real life I probably couldn't even stay on this horse at a walk, so this is pure fantasy )- the music is part of what I love so much about this whole ride:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Vanessa Mae! Contradanza has an amazing beat and check out the horse video!


----------



## aubie (Aug 24, 2013)

My favorite part starts at 3:30 , but I am biased


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Because who DOESN'T want to be a Rider of Rohan?





(I'm about to geek out harder than anyone you know!!)

And those who have seen these movies, if you didn't get chills from the ringwraith chase scene, are you even living??




 (the epicness starts about about 2 mins)

And this is the singular most EPIC track I know:





And coming in a close second...






But for when I want to be more "normal" I just listen to this stuff:









She's the best!


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Also I really want to witness a dressage freestyle to this:


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I like a variety of music, so I just put it on shuffle.  Sia is one of my favorites. If I'm really feeling energetic, I'll put some dubstep on.

However, when practicing jumps, I realized 'This Is How We Do' by Katy Perry keeps Redz & I at a steady rhythm. :lol:


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Yo quiero Mariachi trabajar con caballos! (I like Mariachi to work with horses) I think it comes from growing up on race tracks and playing polo. 

When I put it on in the barn or at the trailer, everyone, human and four-legged, gets in a more energetic mood. Except my friend's border collie, he go under the truck and falls asleep. He's Scottish, though.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

Crazy as it sounds, disco music has a good beat and can be a kind of fun way to get the crowd into it, not to mention it makes me laugh because it is just so cheesy! The rhythm is almost always the same, easy to mix and match.

Last dance -Donna Summer
Stayin' Alive -Bee Gees
Dancin' Queen - Abba
Funky Town - Lipps inc
Y.M.C.A - The Village People


----------



## jgnmoose (May 27, 2015)

No problems with worms or long relationships. 

lol

But seriously. Yesss Leon.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

There are some lovely Tangos, I would like to put together a freestyle using them - trot Hernandos Hideaway or el Calor Del Sol, canter La Cumparsita, Tango Verano. I have done one to circus music and it was good.
Also one using The Bridge on the River Kwai, plus some Star Wars and music from The Dam Busters, with this one I won high points for the day once.

I have used the Beatles music, Yellow submarine, Hey Jude and that was good.

also just for riding to, Marching Bands are nice and get you in the mood to ride.


----------

